# Album Art needed



## Rocky (Dec 23, 2012)

Is anyone willing to create an album art cover for me? Or do you have any knowledge of any good sites that can offer such services?


thanks


----------



## rx (Dec 27, 2012)

what style of art

what kind of music

i can do commission work, but my style isn't for anyone

Isaac R.F-K. or check my threads around this forum


----------



## Rocky (Dec 27, 2012)

rx said:


> what style of art
> 
> what kind of music
> 
> ...



Wow, your stuff is pretty intense, surreal and frankly quite amazing. I can see how it may not work for anyone's need but nevertheless have a listen to one of my songs and perhaps tell me what sort of interpretation you get out of it. Initially I was thinking in parallel to the universe or oceans or some sort of abstract design with hints of those elements. 

Have a listen!


----------



## rx (Dec 27, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Wow, your stuff is pretty intense, surreal and frankly quite amazing. I can see how it may not work for anyone's need but nevertheless have a listen to one of my songs and perhaps tell me what sort of interpretation you get out of it. Initially I was thinking in parallel to the universe or oceans or some sort of abstract design with hints of those elements.
> 
> Have a listen!




listening

holy mother of bass





cool atmosphere set....





very atmospheric, but also very marine at the same time.





i see......... a school of small fish whirling about, forming a huge cloud of fish............... large school of school of fish forms a larger organism


i see nature that's for sure

very dream-like too.



i see the colors blue and green when i listen to this.



that's some awesome stuff! 


i can see how my art wouldn't work with your music. 


it would definitely have to be in color. and highly photoshopped


----------



## Rocky (Dec 27, 2012)

Haha thanks lot for your response man, much appreciated!! The school of small fish forming a larger species is a really cool idea!! Perhaps you're right your style wouldn't fit mine but I had a great time viewing your work


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 27, 2012)

Perhaps give us an idea of the art style you're looking for and the amount of money you're willing to pay?


----------



## Rocky (Dec 27, 2012)

UnderTheSign said:


> Perhaps give us an idea of the art style you're looking for and the amount of money you're willing to pay?



In terms of Art style anything will do as long as it fits the concept. I'm looking for something to do with whales/oceans/the universe or a permutation of these elements. To basically evoke the feeling of freedom and trance. The project is a progressive jazz-fusion, indian-classical metal one and I'm looking for a cover art that is dark, surreal and abstract.

I don't know if this helps..haha. My budget is around 100-150? I can pay by paypal. Also I would need rough sketches before I pay the artist.


----------



## rx (Dec 31, 2012)

Rocky said:


> In terms of Art style anything will do as long as it fits the concept. I'm looking for something to do with whales/oceans/the universe or a permutation of these elements. To basically evoke the feeling of freedom and trance. The project is a progressive jazz-fusion, indian-classical metal one and I'm looking for a cover art that is dark, surreal and abstract.
> 
> I don't know if this helps..haha. My budget is around 100-150? I can pay by paypal. Also I would need rough sketches before I pay the artist.



100-150 won't land you a good deal to be honest.

my art that's sized 30 x 42 inches (one panel) is priced at around $3000

if you want high quality art, you have to prepare to pay more. it's always negotiable, though. for example, I can finish a piece for less than $500 and the rest of the payment can be done through crediting, marketing, and promotion. like promoting my art on the band's website or something. 

ideally you would have to look for an artist who is willing to accept a different form of payment, whatever it is. advertisement is the best because it benefits everyone.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 31, 2012)

rx said:


> 100-150 won't land you a good deal to be honest.
> 
> my art that's sized 30 x 42 inches (one panel) is priced at around $3000
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pointers. I guess my budget does look unrealistic, I don't really have a clue as to what the price schemes are like in art. The other forms of payment seem like a good idea. thanks for the good advise


----------



## smoogle510 (Jan 10, 2013)

PM'D


----------

